# Interesting article about wedding night sex



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

http://http://thestir.cafemom.com/love_sex/169536/15_brides_reveal_what_their?next=61#comments

So how was your wedding night sex, presuming you actually did the deed?

Edit - suppose I should add my .02 - we had a fun wedding and I know I drank a bit. We stayed sober at the end, and when we got to our room, she went into the restroom and put on her nighty and climbed into bed. We had the best sex we've ever had on that night - no rush and we were both into each other. Followed up with another session in the morning before we had to leave for our house to open gifts with family and friends. Like Working On Me below, we had been together two years so we certainly weren't virgins, but it was great. Would love to recapture that.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Just like the article. We were both drunk and really physically exhausted from a long couple of days. We did have sex, but the only thing that made it memorable was that it was our wedding day. We both wanted to just pass out, then one of us mentioned that we should do it, so we did....and then passed out. There may have been a hot tub involved, but I don't clearly remember.

Also for the record we had lived together for 2 years prior so it's not like we were starry eyed virgins either.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

We had amazing, fantasy-filled wedding night sex. I won't bother with the details but, it was a 3 hour sex session that then began our 3 week f*ck-a-thon honeymoon.

We had abstained from sex for over a month before the wedding, so we'd be really raging for it.

I had bought a black t-shirt with white printing on it that said "You May Now F*ck The Bride" that I slipped into after taking my wedding dress off. He didn't know I had bought it so that was a funny and cute touch to the evening.

We eloped, so we didn't have to deal with lots of guests or anyone else at all. Priceless!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

In our case, there was no wedding night sex at all. We had both stayed up late the night before the wedding (the groom actually didn't go to bed at all). Then the wedding day started pretty early for both of us and we didn't end up leaving the reception until nearly midnight. We also had to be on a 6:30 flight the next morning, at an airport 4 hours drive away. My new husband was completely wasted, so we pulled over a few blocks after leaving the reception to clean the shaving cream and shoe polish off the windows and then I ended up driving us to the airport that night. We just slept in chairs for a couple hours before hopping on the plane. 

The honeymoon didn't really begin, sexually, until the night after the wedding night. After we'd had showers and a few hours sleep.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Absolutely magical....................


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Obligatory - my feet were killing me and I was weary of being hugged all day long. We had only 4.5 hours before catching a plane to Mexico. We did it because that's what you do on your wedding night.

I don't have bad feelings though. Under the circumstances it was reasonable.


----------



## Forever Grateful (Aug 15, 2013)

Our wedding was in Jamaica and we didn't have sex on our wedding day, we were out until 2 am the night before and got up at 8 am. Plus with all the festivities and everything throughout the day, by the end of the night we were just exhausted and a bit drunk. The next day we did make love all morning though. First time waking up next to my husband, one of the greatest moments in my life...


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Like most have mentioned we didn't have sex on our wedding night. We weren't drunk but really tired with everything going on that day. I carried her into the room and we both took showers and literally passed out. I don't even remember kissing her goodnight we were that exhausted. 

We did do it the next day in our hotel room and of course many time on our honeymoon.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I was already 8 wks pregnant...no one knew though, except DH. Hubs had a few shots and beers but had to drive the Town Car to the hotel. Even though I felt like crap I did slip into a white lingerie set ( ha white...it should have been black lol). I felt like I wanted to have the memory that we DID have sex on our wedding night and we did.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My H couldn't get it in -for months... our story is a little out there -getting pregnant before H fully penetrated me.. 

Just happy I waited for this special man, he was very patient and loving...I was telling him to ram me but he could see how painful it was.. at 3 months went to the OBGYN - wanted to crawl under a rock with this issue... "'Hey Doc..my husband can't get it in" ... he checked me/ feet up in stirrups...told me I had a rigid one & was going to schedule me for a hymenectomy ... handed me a script for a pregnancy test.. yeah... our son saved me from that surgery... 

So we kept trying... but now he was worried about hurting the growing baby.... 5 months pregnant / 8 months married -finally we felt the break-through and went out and celebrated.







....


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

:smthumbup:Was an awesome night. Once before we left the reception and once when we got to the hotel. I came up with this crazy idea to abstain a week before the wedding which I regretted by day two. No way I was making it to that night lol. 5 Jack and cokes in and we had to go get....something out of the car


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

We were so tired from out entire wedding day....so we ran the water in the big tub in the honeymoon suit bathroom and climbed in. The water was so hot that we got out sweating. We eventually fell asleep holding each other that night without sex. The next morning, she woke up before me, and was eating the top of the wedding cake that we had brought back to our room when I opened my eyes. This was when we had our incredible "just married" sexual encounter. It was awesome morning sex!

PS: I still tease her about eating almost all (99.9%) of the cake the wedding cake that we brought back to our room. She is a "cake hog"....no question. A sexy one too.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Mrs. Arb #1- Big Church Wedding with an "alcoholic" reception at a North Dakota hotel where we had a suite comped. We slipped upstairs for roughly half-an-hour, did the deed(it wasn't the first time) and returned to the lobby and joined our guests for drinks.

Mrs. Arb #2- An even bigger afternoon Church Wedding in a lazy Central Texas farming town. Reception held at our old antique home that was being remodeled. Had some 300 guests. 3 hours later, we departed for Houston where we stayed all night in a Bush International Airport Hotel before flying off to Cancun later the next morning. My skanky XW had way too much to drink, then topped it off with a hotel salad with some blue cheese dressing causing her to puke all over the room. Needless to say and mildly disappointed, Ol' Arb wasn't exactly the recipient of any wild and naked nookie, period, on that particular wedding night and actually didn't get any until later the next night in Cancun, which was more of a "wham, bam, thank you ma'am, largely orchestrated by her. It, too wasn't the first sex in our relationship. This woman definitely had remarkable potential, but used it sparingly, mostly to get whatever it was that she might want at the moment!

Say? Is this the same thing as "kiss and tell?" Well, who in blue blazes really gives a damn?*


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

We were married in the morning and hour away from where the reception would be held that night. We went straight to the new apartment and I had all kinds of ideas how things were going to go, after all we had almost perfected the art of getting each other off with our hands. 

In reality it was very disappointing and she got really frigid. It actually did not start to much better until four years later but that is for another thread some other time.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

We didn't have sex on our wedding night, not until 10 days later when he finished his course of antibiotics for his "urinary tract infection." 

I didn't mind on our wedding night, I was exhausted and more than a little drunk! But a few days into our honeymoon i tried to get him to relent saying it's not big deal if I get a UTI from your UTI. I can just take antibiotics too. But he pushed me away and said it could cause harm to me and might damage my uterus.

Took me YEARS to figure out it was Not a UTI but an STI!


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Sadly I can't open the article....

Nevermind....as most newly weds have had a sexlife with each other for a significant time before getting married, I suspect many marriages don't get consumated on the night...because both are so tired. I would reckon that the following morning is the most popular time!!

However, for those who walk up the aisle as virgins, I suspect 100% are consumated (in a matter of a couple of minutes!!!) that night!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Our wedding night sex was bad.  My wife was 5 months pregnant and I ended up being sick on my wedding day with a high fever that started during the reception. Still had sex though...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

askari said:


> *However, for those who walk up the aisle as virgins,** I suspect 100% are consumated (in a matter of a couple of minutes!!!)* *that night!*


You must have missed my crazy post -if a couple waits, it is generally *not* going to be an awesome experience...but fumbling , at the very least Painful !... could be clenching of teeth, tears & blood ...I don't see anything wrong with that though...our 1st marital dilemma was SEX..

Looking back... seeing how he handled me....how we worked through that together....I felt awesomely loved ....now we laugh about it ....that's what's important. 

We had the BIG Wedding...we were still riding high off the waves of that for some time...it was perfect.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I can't really remember my wedding night with my ex...too long ago 

I am sure with my STBW, things will go just as they always do when we have a huge block of time with nothing more pressing to do than bang each others brains out  We reserved this room:

Crystal Cave - Rooms - Sunset Inn & Suites - Clinton - USA

And are scheduling our wedding around the check in time so we can get the wedding done, and make the drive just in time to check in. Neither of us will have to get up too early the day of since it is going to be a very simple ceremony, so fatigue won't be an issue...though it usually never is anyway...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

samyeagar said:


> Crystal Cave - Rooms - Sunset Inn & Suites - Clinton - USA


I clicked on this.. how unique is that!! Those Rooms are *a Dream*.. I liked the "Rainforest" the best checking out the pics.....those prices aren't bad at all !!...(we spent double on the Poconos for 1 night- though we had a pool in our room)...

What a memorable time you will have - down in the HoneyMoon Cave !


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I clicked on this.. how unique is that!! Those Rooms are *a Dream*.. I liked the "Rainforest" the best checking out the pics.....those prices aren't bad at all !!...(we spent double on the Poconos for 1 night- though we had a pool in our room)...
> 
> What a memorable time you will have - down in the HoneyMoon Cave !


I imagine the money was well worth it for you! Our intention is to not leave the room the whole time we have it, crank the heat and have no clothing on the whole time either  The pool would be neat, though the one time we had pool sex, it was somewhat tense and awkward because she has really bad ear problems and any water in them is not good, so she is always edgy...plus the other people kept looking at us funny wondering what we were doing


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> I can't really remember my wedding night with my ex...too long ago
> 
> I am sure with my STBW, things will go just as they always do when we have a huge block of time with nothing more pressing to do than bang each others brains out  We reserved this room:
> 
> ...


* Damn, Sammy! Something of that nature would definitely take off down here in Aggieland, and more especially up near the Lakes of Austin or in the Texas Hill Country! Now that's rather impressive!*


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> * Damn, Sammy! Something of that nature would definitely take off down here in Aggieland, up in Austin or in the Texas Hill Country! Now that's rather impressive!*


One of the things I like the most, and is probably why is is successful is that it is a locally owned and ran hotel. Not part of a chain.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

samyeagar said:


> I imagine the money was well worth it for you! *Our intention is to not leave the room the whole time we have it,* crank the heat and have no clothing on the whole time either  The pool would be neat, though the one time we had pool sex, it was somewhat tense and awkward because she has really bad ear problems and any water in them is not good, so she is always edgy...plus the other people kept looking at us funny wondering what we were doing


Yes, it is all about THE ROOM...the atmosphere, the togetherness.... I wanted to go to the Poconos on our Honeymoon but was too cheap ..... but we made up for it...went twice in the past 4 yrs...nothing wrong with a Mid life Honeymoon..

....I had my ipod filled with love songs playing 24/7 in the background...(like I mentioned on your thread)....







shaped pool .....I put candles all around.. dimmed the lights...

A champainge glass hot tub...







not knowing what we were doing...we overloaded that thing with bubbles , they were dripping onto the floor below. ......I set up the SLR on a table below -on a timer... then had to run like mad back up the steps & dive in that Hot tub to catch the pics! 

Had a round bed...mirrors on the ceiling with lit up constellations ...& you could look down below into the pool.. a dream room....that experience.. so worth the money ...the memories..... 

Champagne Tower, Glass Tub, Hotel Room Jacuzzi, Heart Shaped Tub 








...


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> One of the things I like the most, and is probably why is is successful is that it is a locally owned and ran hotel. Not part of a chain.


*For the rustic Texas boy that I am, please just go ahead and book me in the Cabin Fever Suite! That's nice!*


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *For the rustic Texas boy that I am, please just go ahead and book me in the Cabin Fever Suite! That's nice!*


That was the other one my STBW really really wanted, but it is booked all the way through into July...


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Yes, it is all about THE ROOM...the atmosphere, the togetherness.... I wanted to go to the Poconos on our Honeymoon but was too cheap ..... but we made up for it...went twice in the past 4 yrs...nothing wrong with a Mid life Honeymoon..
> 
> ....I had my ipod filled with love songs playing 24/7 in the background...(like I mentioned on your thread)....
> 
> ...


Oh my! I know where we are going for an anniversary!


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I was nervous on my wedding day. Not like I was a virgin or anything, but at 58 years old (my second marriage) and yes, tired and not drunk, but about 3 beers, you never know what's going to work.

I started thinking about it, not obsessing, but it was in the back of my mind for a few days. I tried to take pressure off myself my telling myself no big deal, it would be great, but it case it doesn't happen well, my wife's not going to be upset because she's such a darn sweetheart. 

A great day, but a long one and a bit tired. But it just happened naturally without a glitch. My love for my wife just let me be who I am and not even think about performing. It was great and extra special. An ending to a perfect day.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

jorgegene said:


> I was nervous on my wedding day. Not like I was a virgin or anything, but at 58 years old (my second marriage) and yes, tired and not drunk, but about 3 beers, you never know what's going to work.
> 
> I started thinking about it, not obsessing, but it was in the back of my mind for a few days. I tried to take pressure off myself my telling myself no big deal, it would be great, but it case it doesn't happen well, my wife's not going to be upset because she's such a darn sweetheart.
> 
> A great day, but a long one and a bit tired. But it just happened naturally without a glitch. My love for my wife just let me be who I am and not even think about performing. It was great and extra special. An ending to a perfect day.


Oh boy...I do have the occasional bit of ED, and am going to have to work at it to not send myself into a performance anxiety induced flop.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

samyeagar said:


> *Oh boy...I do have the occasional bit of ED, and am going to have to work at it to not send myself into a performance anxiety induced flop*.


That's why these are so Popular... Huge night !! .... split the







!!


----------



## joe kerr (Mar 25, 2014)

My wife and I had heard all the stories so we made sure to watch what we drank so there weren't any performance issues. Plus, we had decided to take a few week break to make it more special. After a glass of champagne and her changing into some white lingerie, we didthe deed. The most memorable part of it for me was it was the first time I ever had sex to completion without a condom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> That's why these are so Popular... Huge night !! .... split the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I have my stash  If it's like any of the other times we have been away in a hotel, it'll be needed as we'll hit it 5-7 times in less than a day, and she's been a little friskier than normal here lately...aggressively initiating three times a day at least...I have a feeling it's all the wedding talk...

As far as taking time off before the wedding...I brought that idea up, and it was quickly vetoed, thought we are spending the night before apart and I won't see her until the actual ceremony


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> Oh, I have my stash  If it's like any of the other times we have been away in a hotel, it'll be needed as we'll hit it 5-7 times in less than a day, and she's been a little friskier than normal here lately...aggressively initiating three times a day at least...I have a feeling it's all the wedding talk...
> 
> As far as taking time off before the wedding...I brought that idea up, and it was quickly vetoed, thought we are spending the night before apart and I won't see her until the actual ceremony


Yah, I didn't have any performance issues until 5.1/2 months into the marriage. average 4 times/week never even had a hint of issues. then 5.1/2 months hit and 3 weeks of johnson vacation.
then, no issues for another 2.1/2 months. what gives?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

jorgegene said:


> Yah, I didn't have any performance issues until 5.1/2 months into the marriage. average 4 times/week never even had a hint of issues. then 5.1/2 months hit and 3 weeks of johnson vacation.
> then, no issues for another 2.1/2 months. what gives?


Oh, I totally understand this! Well, don't understand it in the least, but know what you are talking about because it happens to me. The best I can figure is that it is most likely frequency induced as we typically have sex 10-15 times a week, but things will go fine for a couple of months then a few day rough spot, then back to fine again for a couple of months...


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Ugh... One of my worst memories. 

Scene: Big downtown wedding. Presidential Suite (hot tub, piano, full bar, living room, bedrooms, etc.). Twice the size of our little rowhouse. Some major band was there the night before kind of place. Drinking, but not drunk at reception. 

Issue #1 After the reception, wife wanted to invite a few people back to our room for an after-party. My friends and family declined (Um... It’s your wedding night and it’s midnight already). Her friends and family were more like “more free booze!?”. So, I told her not too long (NG tendencies already started). I’m not pleased but can accommodate for an hour or so.

Issue #2 She excused herself to use the bathroom leaving me to entertain her drunk family. She was gone awhile. When she came out of our room, she was wearing sweats and a sweatshirt; So much for my fetish fantasy of fancy dresses and frilly underthings in a slow strip; I know she had garters... Sloth cloth already. I’m getting madder and now severely disappointed.

Issue #3 She starts doing shots. Getting madder because I know it’s too much and where this is probably going.

Issue #4 Don’t know what started it, but her and her drunk sister start fighting. Family is taking sides. And I lose it; This is my wedding night! Get the F out of my room! So she is mad at me for ‘ruining the evening’. She storms off in a huff that I’d talk to her family that way and her sister picks a fight (it’s 3am btw and wife is staggering drunk and belligerent). We don’t consummate and go to sleep angry at each other. 

Should have foreseen my future. Thought about annulment that night as I drifted to sleep. You can’t imagine how many times over the years I’ve beat myself up for not going with my gut. That was just the start of our marriage.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

ChargingCharlie said:


> http://http://thestir.cafemom.com/love_sex/169536/15_brides_reveal_what_their?next=61#comments
> 
> So how was your wedding night sex, presuming you actually did the deed?
> 
> Edit - suppose I should add my .02 - we had a fun wedding and I know I drank a bit. We stayed sober at the end, and when we got to our room, she went into the restroom and put on her nighty and climbed into bed. We had the best sex we've ever had on that night - no rush and we were both into each other. Followed up with another session in the morning before we had to leave for our house to open gifts with family and friends. Like Working On Me below, we had been together two years so we certainly weren't virgins, but it was great. Would love to recapture that.


Bad link. Edit out one of the http:// Or just go here:

15 Brides Reveal What Their Wedding Night Was Really Like | The Stir


----------



## Rugby (Dec 21, 2013)

Per her request, we waited until marriage to have sex. She was very religious and a virgin, hence ghe wait. What I thought would be the most memorable night of my life ended up being a disappointment. She refused to have sex on the grounds that we were leaving on a honeymoon two days later and she didn't want to deal with any complications in a foreign country. So, there was no sex during the honeymoon either. It was a complete waste of time, money, and effort. We did not consummate the marriage until four months after the wedding, and she only conceded when I threatened annulment. Had I not been so young and brainwashed by religion, I would have endedthe marriage. Eleven years later and a child and things remain equally bad as far as sex is concerned. Too bad life does not give you real do overs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

No sex on my wedding night. No sex on night after my wedding night. She threw me a bone on day 3. Counting that one, I think we had sex twice on our two week honeymoon.


----------



## the enemy of fun (May 1, 2013)

No sex on our wedding night. I think just once on our honeymoon. Married for 6+ years and maybe had sex less than 20 times all that time. Love sans lust is a sad thing.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Racer said:


> Ugh... One of my worst memories.
> 
> Scene: Big downtown wedding. Presidential Suite (hot tub, piano, full bar, living room, bedrooms, etc.). Twice the size of our little rowhouse. Some major band was there the night before kind of place. Drinking, but not drunk at reception.
> 
> ...


Racer, I feel so bad for you. As I read your post....I predicted exactly what was going to happen...You were going to be the "bad guy". What a shame. Thank you for confirming that we should always go with our gut feeling. I agree with you. I hope things are better for you now.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Meh I've had better since. ( with her )


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Just like the article. We were both drunk and really physically exhausted from a long couple of days. We did have sex, but the only thing that made it memorable was that it was our wedding day. We both wanted to just pass out, then one of us mentioned that we should do it, so we did....and then passed out. There may have been a hot tub involved, but I don't clearly remember.
> 
> Also for the record we had lived together for 2 years prior so it's not like we were starry eyed virgins either.


This is close of a description of my wedding night except no hot tub. Also, we dated for 7 years prior to marriage, so we weren't virgins either.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Rowan said:


> In our case, there was no wedding night sex at all. We had both stayed up late the night before the wedding (the groom actually didn't go to bed at all). Then the wedding day started pretty early for both of us and we didn't end up leaving the reception until nearly midnight. We also had to be on a 6:30 flight the next morning, at an airport 4 hours drive away. My new husband was completely wasted, so we pulled over a few blocks after leaving the reception to clean the shaving cream and shoe polish off the windows and then I ended up driving us to the airport that night. We just slept in chairs for a couple hours before hopping on the plane.
> 
> The honeymoon didn't really begin, sexually, until the night after the wedding night. After we'd had showers and a few hours sleep.


Did you end up sexless?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Both good and sad stories here. I didn't realize so many weren't having sex on wedding night. Think I would have been seriously disappointed.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> Both good and sad stories here. I didn't realize so many weren't having sex on wedding night. Think I would have been seriously disappointed.


I was. Taking the sex out of the honeymoon pretty much ruined the honeymoon for me. Still kind of PO'd about it 11 years later.


----------



## sfgjsdgjying (Mar 30, 2014)

Just like the article.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> I was. Taking the sex out of the honeymoon pretty much ruined the honeymoon for me. Still kind of PO'd about it 11 years later.


Did you end up sexless or near sexless?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I really can't help but think that a lot of this "wedding night virginity" on the part of bridegrooms is largely due to the fact that they have so absolutely damn much on their plate in having to endure such a far busy wedding schedule, or they're just getting so damn snockered at the reception, that they literally aren't even able to find their a$$ in the dark with both hands, with some one else holding a searchlight for them!*


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *I really can't help but think that a lot of this "wedding night virginity" on the part of bridegrooms is largely due to the fact that they have so absolutely damn much on their plate in having to endure such a far busy wedding schedule, or they're just getting so damn snockered at the reception, that they literally aren't even able to find their a$$ in the dark with both hands, with some one else holding a searchlight for them!*


It's a bunch of BS. To me it's a sign that they roped and collered their sucker, and that sex stuff was never a priority to them, always a trap.

Every man wants to bang the hell out of his wife on wedding night. I can't think of anyone who wants to get tired and just go to sleep.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

treyvion said:


> It's a bunch of BS. To me it's a sign that they roped and collered their sucker, and that sex stuff was never a priority to them, always a trap.
> 
> Every man wants to bang the hell out of his wife on wedding night. I can't think of anyone who wants to get tired and just go to sleep.


*Unless you're getting your banging, say in a night or three before the wedding! Had a frat brother years ago that did that. He knew they were going to Aruba on the honeymoon. He also knew that we were keeping his a$$ out all night with us prior to a 10AM Saturday morning wedding.

When he and his sweet wife made it back, they said they slept till Monday and went crazy when they woke up!*


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

treyvion said:


> It's a bunch of BS. To me it's a sign that they roped and collered their sucker, and that sex stuff was never a priority to them, always a trap.
> 
> Every man wants to bang the hell out of his wife on wedding night. I can't think of anyone who wants to get tired and just go to sleep.


Totally agree. I made sure I wasn't drunk, and same with her. We got a motel even though we lived close enough to drive home. When she came out in her nighty, I couldn't wait to get my hands all over her body and that was probably some of the best sex we ever had. She was really into it, which is a far cry from now where sex isn't even a thought to her.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

treyvion said:


> It's a bunch of BS. To me it's a sign that they roped and collered their sucker, and that sex stuff was never a priority to them, always a trap.
> 
> *Every man wants to bang the hell out of his wife on wedding night. I can't think of anyone who wants to get tired and just go to sleep*.


My STBW and I are getting married early afternoon, then going straight to our hotel...no party or reception or anything until the next day, so by the time we go to bed, I'll ave already banged her a good three times at least, and I just MAY want to be tired and go to sleep...or maybe get just one more in


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> My STBW and I are getting married early afternoon, then going straight to our hotel...no party or reception or anything until the next day, so by the time we go to bed, I'll ave already banged her a good three times at least, and I just MAY want to be tired and go to sleep...or maybe get just one more in


Yessir! You tha man! That is awesome. No body does that, and it makes sure the business gets done first.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

treyvion said:


> Yessir! You tha man! That is awesome. No body does that, and it makes sure the business gets done first.


Damn straight! Gotta make sure that woman never forgets who her husband is


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> *Damn straight! Gotta make sure that woman never forgets who her husband is*


 :allhail:


*GO! GO! GO! GO!*


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> Damn straight! Gotta make sure that woman never forgets who her husband is


Sound like a good ole Ike Turner husband, just joking. I'm sure you sex her so good, having her screaming bloody murder.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Now that I think about it, she has never liked hotel sex. I think we only had sex in a hotel maybe 3 times in the 32 years we have been married and that includes the honeymoon. Maybe more, but not very much more.


----------



## tinybuddha58 (Mar 29, 2014)

Um. Well. No sex on the wedding night. We got home late and friends followed us. We went to bed while they were still at our house drinking.

We did have honeymoon sex just the first night (next day from wedding). It felt obligatory from his part. I actually cried that night because of it. He still doesn't know that.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

She invited the wedding party back to the hotel room after the reception for a private gathering. They were all close friends from college and high school, and we were all scattering off to real jobs that summer. We had just graduated college.

Eventually they all left and she said something about how we should probably have sex because it was our wedding night. Yeah we did it but it was fairly vanilla. During the 2 week honeymoon we only did it one more time.

This was the trend forever. As I much later learned, her CSA was at play here. Having great emotional difficulty with sex within marriage is a common problem for CSA victims.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

_she said something about how we should probably have sex because it was our wedding night._

This part sounds like my wife when it's our anniversary - "we should probably have sex", then a few minutes later "Are you finished?". That takes care of the annual sex for the year, and look forward to our anniversary next year for the next time that we'll have sex.


----------



## Aspydad (Oct 17, 2013)

We had a 5 pm wedding - then the reception that went to about 9 pm. We got to the hotel around 10 pm. Problem was, we had a 6 am flight out the next morning - realized that I forgot my passport at my parent's house - had to call my dad to bring to the hotel - he did not get there until about 11:00 pm as he had to find designated driver - just kind of ruined the mood. Of course we did it anyway as that is what your supposed to do but not that great. The honeymoon sex was much better. Did I mention I spent $350 for one night in that hotel roon - two stories high with a swirling staircase up to the bedroom - this was in 1988 - what a waste of money!


----------



## roseblssm6 (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh boy. we had a boring wedding, because we were only 17 and 18 years old. We were lame back then. We 'honeymooned" about an hour away. We had sex but it wasn't good at all back then and I cried because I was away from home for the first time LOL. I'd spent the night at friend's houses that were in my neighborhood and were like second families to me. I still have to hear about how I cried on our wedding night.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

ChargingCharlie said:


> _she said something about how we should probably have sex because it was our wedding night._
> 
> This part sounds like my wife when it's our anniversary - "we should probably have sex", then a few minutes later "Are you finished?". That takes care of the annual sex for the year, and look forward to our anniversary next year for the next time that we'll have sex.


Well you should be cheating on her then. And pass up the annual sex. "No, that won't be necessary".


----------



## johnAdams (May 22, 2013)

Our wedding night wins on all time quantity. We did it 14 times to completion. We did it so much we both had blisters. Non stop sex all night. I even had Mrs. Adams waking me up in the middle of the night. That was one hell of a nightlympic1:


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

johnAdams said:


> Our wedding night wins on all time quantity. We did it 14 times to completion. We did it so much we both had blisters. Non stop sex all night. I even had Mrs. Adams waking me up in the middle of the night. That was one hell of a nightlympic1:


WOW....WOW!!!!!!:smthumbup:


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

*Adams Family*

Mrs Adams and John...not to jump off point here but do you guys sit in separate rooms and post on TAM? :scratchhead:


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

ChargingCharlie said:


> _she said something about how we should probably have sex because it was our wedding night._
> 
> This part sounds like my wife when it's our anniversary - "we should probably have sex", then a few minutes later "Are you finished?". That takes care of the annual sex for the year, and look forward to our anniversary next year for the next time that we'll have sex.


Wow that really sucks


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

johnAdams said:


> Our wedding night wins on all time quantity. We did it 14 times to completion. We did it so much we both had blisters. Non stop sex all night. I even had Mrs. Adams waking me up in the middle of the night. That was one hell of a nightlympic1:


You have my respect sir. 9 times is our tops, reached twice. I can't imagine yet another 5 times on top of that.


----------



## johnAdams (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Adams Family*



NewHubs said:


> Mrs Adams and John...not to jump off point here but do you guys sit in separate rooms and post on TAM? :scratchhead:


Actually, we are sitting in different cities. I am on business travel right now.


----------



## johnAdams (May 22, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> You have my respect sir. 9 times is our tops, reached twice. I can't imagine yet another 5 times on top of that.


I admit the 14 sounds a bit unbelievable. We never matched that number again. Also, we were 17 and 19, so the hormones were raging.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

treyvion said:


> Well you should be cheating on her then. And pass up the annual sex. "No, that won't be necessary".


I would never cheat, but I have been thinking about doing the second part - "No, that's OK. You're tired from staying up all night playing your computer games, so just go to sleep."


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I think our wedding night is one of the very few nights we didn't have sex, but we did daily for years before, and since. So, it was special! We slept! And went at it like rabbits in the morning.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Adams Family*



Mrs. John Adams said:


> mr adams is in Philly....I am at home..he travels a lot
> 
> when he is home in the evenings...I am using the pc or my ipad sitting next to him while he is using the lap top..we are always next to each other in the same room.


Just please don't start live-blogging your "encounters"


----------



## yours4ever (Mar 14, 2013)

We were both virgin.
Had our first kiss (awkward).
Couldnt penetrate until a month passed.

Thinking about it makes me smile. ^_^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

